# Need Advice on Everything!



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm planning to build a custom pc but don't know too much about them and i was looking to pick up this tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156302 but not sure whether or not i should put the maximum amount of fans that i can into so i was looking for some suggestions.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> I'm planning to build a custom pc but don't know too much about them and i was looking to pick up this tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156302 but not sure whether or not i should put the maximum amount of fans that i can into so i was looking for some suggestions.


 
Were it me, I would put the two optional 120mm fans in front as well as the optional 120mm top fan.  I'm more about cooling than noise, but my advice is check reviews, and go for the best rated that has the max cfm versus db rating that you can live with.  One thing to note: most decibel ratings I hve found are under-reported, so many times they are a little louder than what is reported.


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

If im correct i need 4 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103090 2 for the front 1 for the top an 1 for radiator and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005 for the cpu


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

+1 what rtwjunkie said.


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

Also if my processor comes with a fan do i need to still get a cpu cooler?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> Also if my processor comes with a fan do i need to still get a cpu cooler?



Processors come with coolers as standard, unless you buy an OEM. OEM processors cost less, but don't come with a stock heatsink (You'll need to buy your own).

Coolermaster Sickleflows look pretty and don't make much noise, but as fans they don't really push much air at all, even at 2000RPM. Don't use them on processor coolers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh yes, if you are going to overclock proper cooling is a must.

There are plenty of reviews around, just make sure it will fit in your case, mine doesnt but i leave the side panel off my pcs anyway.

What cpu and mobo ?


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Processors come with coolers as standard, unless you buy an OEM. OEM processors cost less, but don't come with a stock heatsink (You'll need to buy your own).
> 
> Coolermaster Sickleflows look pretty and don't make much noise, but as fans they don't really push much air at all, even at 2000RPM. Don't use them on processor coolers.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005 does this make a good cpu cooler?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005 does this make a good cpu cooler?



Looks like a CM Hyper 212 EVO clone. If the CM is cheaper, I'd go for that instead.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005 does this make a good cpu cooler?


 
Honestly, for the same money, if you're going to get an aftermarket and won't overclock much, you can't get much better than the Hyper 212 EVO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099

EDIT, RCoon beat me to it while I was typing.  They are the same price.


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Oh yes, if you are going to overclock proper cooling is a must.
> 
> There are plenty of reviews around, just make sure it will fit in your case, mine doesnt but i leave the side panel off my pcs anyway.
> 
> What cpu and mobo ?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113286 for cpu and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130754 for my mobo


----------



## petedread (Jan 12, 2015)

I find the price of certain fans absolutely crazy, £20 for a fan is ridiculous. And that's why I like cougar fans, at half that price they are quiet and push a lot of air (so long as they are not on a radiator). Personally I would use as many fans as the case will take. Have 3 intake fans and one exhaust.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113286 for cpu and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130754 for my mobo



Incompatible motherboard and processor. You need an AM3+ motherboard for FX processors. (FX 43xx, FX 63xx, FX 83xx)
The A88X motherboards are for FM2 processors. (6600K, 6800K, 860K, 7850K etc)

What's your budget? We have members that will gladly build a PC to spec for you using your preferred retailers. They make the cart contents and you just buy and fit it together.


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

Would you mind finding me a motherboard that goes with the proc cause i'm still a little clueless on that stuff also i prefer amd


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> Would you mind finding me a motherboard that goes with the proc cause i'm still a little clueless on that stuff also i prefer amd



http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625 600138080&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=60
Take your pick of any on that page. I'm pretty manufacturer agnostic, I just buy based on RMA rates. Just don't buy a motherboard under $100, they tend not to be of the best quality. You're looking at a 990FX chipset

@BarbaricSoul and @ne6togadno are wizzards of the build


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 12, 2015)

Any particular reason the 6300? There are better AMD CPU's for around the ~$100 mark. (Like the FX 8320)

This is a good 990fx MB that I can vouch for:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=990fx_sabertooth-_-13-131-877-_-Product


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625 600138080&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=60
> Take your pick of any on that page. I'm pretty manufacturer agnostic, I just buy based on RMA rates. Just don't buy a motherboard under $100, they tend not to be of the best quality. You're looking at a 990FX chipset
> 
> @BarbaricSoul and @ne6togadno are wizzards of the build


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130790 seems to be an eye catcher for me


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

Take a step back

What is your budget ?
What are you going to use it for?

TPU members will probly overload you with suggestions


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

Also any recommendations for memory stick i'm looking for x2 2gb


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130790 seems to be an eye catcher for me



I recommend 990FX over 970 chipsets. Simply more reliable. Yes I know the motherboard is shiny and has dragons, but the Extreme3 or Gigabyte UD3 might be more durable.



gilbertbridewell said:


> Also any recommendations for memory stick i'm looking for x2 2gb



Sure you don't want 2 x 4GB? 2 x 2GB is limiting yourself quite badly, and is often more difficult to source at reasonable prices.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Take a step back
> 
> What is your budget ?
> What are you going to use it for?
> ...


 
Awesome questions!  these are the two most important things to know when selecting system components.


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Take a step back
> 
> What is your budget ?
> What are you going to use it for?
> ...


My use for it will be gaming an i'm trying to stay around the 1,000 USD

I absolutely love gaming just not too  good with building them is why i resorted to here


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

ready..... steady...... go   TPU   !!!


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

the main things i want are http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156302 for my case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152055 for my power supply an http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113286 as my proc


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

That PSU is junk. Never cheap out on the PSU, it's the most important part of a PC.

Here's a PC that's vastly superior in every way, and bang on budget.
http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/bxQq99


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That PSU is junk. Never cheap out on the PSU, it's the most important part of a PC.
> 
> Here's a PC that's vastly superior in every way, and bang on budget.
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/bxQq99


What about for a case? nvm i see it now xD


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> What about for a case?



You can change the case I chose (The NZXT S340) as it was just placeholder.


----------



## erixx (Jan 12, 2015)

RCoons suggestion is great and CLEVER, apart from the white case! LOL


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

If you guys don't mind could you make a list like Rcoons did an keep the budget around 1,000 USD so i can see some suggestions on builds


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

Seems to me it took RCoon  50 minutes to find you a high spec machine at a very good price.

Bet your glad you asked TPU.


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

For a tower i would prefer something black like this antec here http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/antec-case-nsk4100


----------



## 64K (Jan 12, 2015)

What RCoon picked out is a very nice gaming rig. You will need a copy of Windows too unless you have a retail copy or you want to try to reuse an old OEM key. You just have to go through MS customer service to reuse an OEM key and explain that your old PC died. It worked for me over a motherboard swap before.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> For a tower i would prefer something black like this antec here http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/antec-case-nsk4100



By all means, customise as you please. The base rig of quality PSU, i5 and 8GB RAM is a solid foundation to build on. IMO SSD's are a must in this day and age, you could opt for a H97 Motherboard for cheaper costs, but Z97 has more features and offers overclocking in the event you buy a K series CPU.


----------



## erixx (Jan 12, 2015)

First of all, check that cool "  Thanks " button.

With todays temperature levels (lower) even when mildly overclocking, the whole cooling department is quite easy and non-dramatic. People nowadays looks more for silence and that is achieved configuring your fans in BIOS (aka UEFI) or with software to the lowest yet still efficient speed. But the stock CPU fan is only for office computers, not long session gaming.


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

Does this build look decent http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/MPDxNG


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> Does this build look decent http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/MPDxNG



It's shockingly bad. The AMD SSD's are awful, and you don't need one that big. You're wasting a tonne of money on it for no real performance gain.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

It isnt as good as RCoons, nothing like as good. Youve included Windows 7 though.

And I dont trust psu,s that come bundled with a case.

Youve made shit choices there.

Swap RCoons case for your original Antec choice and your there.


----------



## 64K (Jan 12, 2015)

The CPU that RCoon picked out is a much better performer than the FX-4300. The i5-4670 is in the top tier. To give you some idea about rankings in general check this out

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-cpu-review-overclock,3106-5.html

The GTX 750Ti is an entry level card and the R9 290 that RCoon picked out gives well over twice the performance


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

Hopefully i did better this time xd http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/zYCLYJ


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

You choice is a lot cheaper and crappier.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

but you started asking for fans, then continue with the entire rig.!
Lol
let me bring you 2 options of complete builds... you can check full price list at: http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/

*Kick Ass Rig I*
*Processor*: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Cooling:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard: *Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Thermal Compund:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste
*Memory: *Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory 
*Video Card(s):* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 2GB WINDFORCE Video Card
*Hard Disk(s): *Crucial M500 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive // Seagate Momentus 5400.6 500GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-14 DVD/CD Writer
*Case: *Thermaltake Commander MS-I ID ATX Mid Tower Case 
*Power Supply:* Thermaltake TR2 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Others:* x3 Thermaltake Thunder Blade fans 48.7 CFM 92mm Fan 

*Total: $981.77 *

*Kick Ass Rig II*
*Processor: *Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Cooling: *Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Thermal Compund:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste
*Memory:* Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory 
*Video Card(s): *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card
*Hard Disk(s):* Crucial M500 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive // Seagate Momentus 5400.6 500GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Optical Drive: *Lite-On iHAS124-14 DVD/CD Writer
*Case: *Thermaltake Commander MS-I ID ATX Mid Tower Case 
*Power Supply: *Thermaltake TR2 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Others: *x3 Thermaltake Thunder Blade fans 48.7 CFM 92mm Fan 

*Total: $1126.77 *


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

Wh


peche said:


> but you started asking for fans, then continue with the entire rig.!
> Lol
> let me bring you 2 options of complete builds... you can check full price list at: http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/
> 
> ...



What is the difference between a regular power supply an a thermaltake?


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

So i'm pretty sure this is a good rig xD http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/gDsk7P
Intel Core i5-4570 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
Gigabyte GA-G1.SNIPER Z97 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Kingston XMP Blu Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Western Digital RE2 750GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
EVGA GeForce GT 740 2GB Superclocked Video Card
Aerocool Strike-X One ATX Mid Tower Case
Raidmax Vampire 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> Wh
> What is the difference between a regular power supply an a thermaltake?


Pretty much differences …

Quality materials, protection, most of thermal take and other brands offer efficiency certificate which is the 80 + Certificate, it guarantees that PSU would be 80+ efficient,  so the power that your systems gets its decent and safe, otherwise regular PSU or generic PSUs {mostly the cheapest ones} won't offer you any kind of protection, power efficiency or quality,

I recommended you that PSU cause I have used a couple of Tt's PSUs before and I trust Thermaltake brand so much, but there are several options like seasonic, corsair, antec, coolermaster and, enermax.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> So i'm pretty sure this is a good rig xD http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/gDsk7P
> Intel Core i5-4570 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> Gigabyte GA-G1.SNIPER Z97 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> ...



since you are getting a z97mobo you must take full advantage, get a unlocked procesor, Intel i5-4670K will be the best option, your rig will be more future prof...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

For gaming RCoons is loads better.

 Your spending way too much on  the PSU and nothing like enough on the GPU


----------



## GeForce Junky (Jan 12, 2015)

Something like this maybe:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/hVK4jX

It's got a PSU and mobo capable of Crossfire if you want more graphics power in the future by adding a second card.
CPU and mobo will allow overclocking.
Change the case to whatever you want, look for CPU cooler clearance, ATX mid towers.
Add a disc drive if you want one.
128GB SSD for programs and 2TB HDD for storage.
Add desired operating system.
No need for extra fans.


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

Is this a decent build http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/cTk6Lk


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 12, 2015)

Changed title *from* "Need advice on fans"   Seems the topic has expanded somewhat!


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

I was just trying to find a good build cause i know about 75 percent of gaming experience comes for the gpu


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

Gaming experience its be affected by almost everything … GPU would be a big part of it, but processor, mobo and PSU also are pretty important, you cannot skimp on the PSU and also would need a decent processor and mobo for all the math, a SSD for the OS it's going to be quite excellent option and also decent cooling and case are required, keeping your processor chilled allows to get more from it, cable management it's pretty important for a appropriated airflow inside your case,

So its not going to about the GPU only....


----------



## 64K (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> I was just trying to find a good build cause i know about 75 percent of gaming experience comes for the gpu



Knowing that, then stop picking a GTX 750Ti. Gilbert you can keep making builds and asking if they're good forever but  the thing is that you need help picking out a good gaming system. Go back and look at the build in post #25 from RCoon. I assure you it's a very good gaming build. A lot better than anything you are coming up with.


----------



## gilbertbridewell (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm looking for a build with AMD


----------



## stevorob (Jan 12, 2015)

Why AMD?  You have a pretty substantial and workable budget... I'd suggest AMD if you were trying to stick to say a $500-$600 budget, but at $1k.... stick with Intel.

Edit:  Here is something I threw together.. nothing spectacular, you won't be able to overclock to the moon, but this will play pretty much anything out there @1080p60fps max settings, and will give you some future proofing.

Canada prices are a bit higher...
http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/xBMcFT

Are you in Canada, and do you have a way to order from the US?  You'll be able to save a bit of money and/or get some better/higher end components for the same price your paying in Canada for lower end components.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

+1 stevorob

I have AMD........... if i had your money i  would have Intel.     Simples.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

stevorob said:


> Why AMD?  You have a pretty substantial and workable budget... I'd suggest AMD if you were trying to stick to say a $500-$600 budget, but at $1k.... stick with Intel.


+1
note that amd would requiere a aftermarket cooler because the provided one will not be enough...


----------



## Jborg (Jan 12, 2015)

peche said:


> +1
> note that amd would requiere a aftermarket cooler because the provided one will not be enough...


 
I can even vouch for this statement and I use an AMD FX 8350....

If i hadn't rushed into my build the way I did I would certainly have gone intel this round.

Luckily its not a game changer as my rig plays every game absolutely fine.

AMD is a great budget processor, but if you can go Intel I would reccomend it as well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 12, 2015)

gilbertbridewell said:


> I'm looking for a build with AMD


If that's the case why did you place an intel cpu in your last basket at post #48?  You seem to be confusing everyone now with changes on almost a post by post basis.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> If that's the case why did you place an intel cpu in your last basket at post #48?  You seem to be confusing everyone now with changes on almost a post by post basis.



Tell us the following things:
Define what would you do with the computer… gaming, working.. design ..
how much would you like to spend, your current budget,
also if you may use parts from older builds or parts you already have….

regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

I give up


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I give up


lol....!
Come on dude...!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

He should seriously look at RCoon s suggestion. 
Swap the case for his choice and rock on with a very nice rig.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

somethimes its pretty hard to help .. but here we are...!


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 12, 2015)

This is what I would get:
http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/YhqpRB

For this case you could add a second 200mm fan on top in summer if it might be needed but dont really see any reason to do right away.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 12, 2015)

peche said:


> Tell us the following things:
> Define what would you do with the computer… gaming, working.. design ..
> how much would you like to spend, your current budget,
> also if you may use parts from older builds or parts you already have….
> ...



@gilbertbridewell 
This is a good start.

Let us know what you'll be doing with your new rig... Strictly for gaming, daily use/work/school, and will you be doing any sort of design work?  Video editing or transcoding?  These things make a difference in what others suggest for your build.

If you're just looking for a gaming PC, are you wanting to go all out and play everything maxed at 1080p, or do you have intentions of gaming at 1440p?  4k?

Current budget?  You mentioned $1,000 is where you'd like to be.  Is there room there to +/-?  $1k a hard cap and not a penny over?

Future proofing... are you looking to get a setup to get you started that you can build on, or do you want a PC that's ready to go and won't need an upgrade for quite some time?  Along that same line, are you thinking that you might be interested in overclocking and tweaking your setup, or again, are you just looking for something that you can put together and it will just run?

If you're not very familiar with PC hardware and specs, that's no problem.  Let us know what *you* want to do with your PC, and we'll help you with picking out the parts that would best suit your needs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Check my signature specs


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 12, 2015)

> Future proofing


Future proofing does not exist. It's a myth.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Future proofing does not exist. It's a myth.



Only thing future proof is a case and higher model psu,hdd. Other than that ddr3 will be on a swan dive.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Only thing future proof is a case and higher model psu,hdd. Other than that ddr3 will be on a swan dive.


80+silver, Gold or Platinum PSU mostly and some 80+Bronze models may last a couple of years, or a couple of builds,
Case, memory and Fans/Cooler could survive into another Rig, also HDD can be reused or recycled,


----------



## damric (Jan 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Processors come with coolers as standard, unless you buy an OEM. OEM processors cost less, but don't come with a stock heatsink (You'll need to buy your own).
> 
> Coolermaster Sickleflows look pretty and don't make much noise, but as fans they don't really push much air at all, even at 2000RPM. Don't use them on processor coolers.



What? Sickleflows have always been some of the highest pressure fans on the market, ideal for heatsinks and directional airflow. They just don't get as much publicity since they are cheap. There are also many sickleflow rebrands out there that are just as good.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

damric said:


> What? Sickleflows have always been some of the highest pressure fans on the market, ideal for heatsinks and directional airflow. They just don't get as much publicity since they are cheap. There are also many sickleflow rebrands out there that are just as good.


this is the fan dude:
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120/
they are the sh*t... for real


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

Brilliant.

  We are back on the fan  !!!!!!


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> We are back on the fan  !!!!!!



Lol...!


----------



## damric (Jan 12, 2015)

peche said:


> this is the fan dude:
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120/
> they are the sh*t... for real



I've got some. They move a lot of air but they don't have the greatest pressure or concentrated directional flow. And they costed me an arm and a leg.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 13, 2015)

Did OP just poof? I hope they're not going on another "is this good XD" spree. 

While the FX-6300 is a good CPU, going with Intel will be the best bet for gaming.I know this because I made the magical change.

OP, get your head out of your rear and quit poking the powered on fans. RCoon has the best option for gaming. Get off the AMD train because you have the budget for a stronger Intel build. Use your head!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That PSU is junk. Never cheap out on the PSU, it's the most important part of a PC.
> 
> Here's a PC that's vastly superior in every way, and bang on budget.
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/bxQq99




OP, Rcoon's build here is an absolute beast, especially for $1k CAD. There really is no way of getting more bang for buck right there.

Although it's nice to see someone who is an AMD fan, you have the money to get an Intel system which makes a whole heap more sense for you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Not everyone needs or wants to spend extra on an intel rig. A balanced rig can be what he is after.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 13, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not everyone needs or wants to spend extra on an intel rig. A balanced rig can be what he is after.


 
Except that he mentioned a $1000 budget, which would allow him to buy an Intel rig in numerous configurations. Doesn't matter though, I think he became overwhelmed and left.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeh he left and started another thread with a similar title.

I love this thread it has made me chuckle.

EDI    Its called AMD gaming build. Its not as funny as this one though.


----------



## peche (Jan 13, 2015)

Kinda odd...i think le left forum and comunity at all ...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Yeh he left and started another thread with a similar title.
> 
> I love this thread it has made me chuckle.
> 
> EDI    Its called AMD gaming build. Its not as funny as this one though.


 
Actually, I found it quite amusing. RCoon really laid it into him.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2015)

I closed the other thread too so he might be back lol.


----------

